# SS Export Agent, (1960) of American Export Lines



## needadditionalinformation (Jan 30, 2006)

Does anybody have any details (beyond standard specs and dispositions) or recollections of this ship, or her sisters (Export(s) Aide, Adventurer & Ambassador)? If it helps, my photo is here: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/61317/cat/500/ppuser/5164


----------

